# The Broccoli Tree Lesson?



## VidThreeNorth (Mar 18, 2018)

There is probably something to learn from this, but having flipped it over in my mind, I don't know:

"The Broccoli Tree and the dangers of sharing photos of the places you love online", posted on DPreview.com Published Mar 12, 2018 by "DL Cade".

"The Broccoli Tree and the dangers of sharing photos of the places you love online"


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 18, 2018)

The only real thing you can learn from this is that some people only exist to watch the world burn.

The best you can do is learn to identify them as much as possible and distance yourself from them.


----------

